# Does Corid work for TREATING coccidia?



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Does Corid work for treating coccidia, instead of prevention?

I read a lot on here that Corid is more of a prevention type of med but I am needing something that will treat coccidia.....
Vet said to use corid and I have been for 5 doses. He said to do a 10 day course of Corid. As of yesterday the buck still had the horrible runs however he told me to start him on pepto bismol to help sooth his gut so he's back on that plus getting the corid. And this morning it looks like his poop is clumpy now....whether it'll stay that way, I dont know....

Also, I'm sure this has been asked before but I am getting conflicting information....does Corid do anything to the thiamine in the goat? By the way I am giving the corid according to the dosages found on this forum 6.25cc per 25lb. (NOT in water)

Vet wants to do a fecal again after his ten day round of corid if he is still having the runs that way we know if it worked or not. He did have a fecal done to confirm it was coccidia (& he had 2 other types of worms) which I also wormed him w/ Cydectin per the vet. 

My friend has ordered dimethox 40% for me. It should be here towards the end of the week. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

From what I've read, Corid depletes the thiamin in the coccidia, NOT the goat, unless the goat was overdosed. I have not used Corid for treatment, but have had great success using DiMethox 40% injectable, orally.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I have given Corid as a treatment and it works. I think the main objection is the volume needed and risk of aspiration drenching so much fluid. You can put it in the water if you use a small bucket that you are sure they will consume entirely.

I believe the damage the coccidia does itself depletes thiamin.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The problem with the fecal is that your vet can't tell the difference in the life cycle of the cocci occysts and Corid only kills the most harmful lifecycle. So at 10 days there still will be new cocci in the first life cycles, just none of the most harmful. Read the directions it can take up to 21 days for treatment, and anything given orally to a ruminant in that amount is going to likely cause a loss of flora in the rumen which can bring on thiamine deficiency. Goats only make thiamine in a healthy rumen, and that much corid for that long of time or any drug given in that dosage for that amount of time including dimethox can bring on polio. Why prevention is so important.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

The vet doesn't do the fecals; they are sent to a lab. 

So should I treat with dimethox 40% when I get it? Or should I wait and give him a break if he's not showing symptoms?

This buck is far enough behind that it probably doesn't really matter what I do...but I just want to give him chance to survive. He's been sick for almost 3 weeks now. Vet was out for an emergency call Sunday morning on 7/21. He was severely dehydrated & severely anemic. Even tubing fluids/doing sub q fluids the vet didn't believe he would make it and here he is still alive and bright eyed, getting stronger, eating/drinking etc.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I would try to get a hold of some baycox. One dose and it's gone. 

Yes, corid works for treatment, it's just not as fast as the others so not ideal.

Was there a *lot* of coccidia or just *some*? Good thing about the dimethox is it will help with bacterial stuff too.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

The only product on the market that actually kills coccidia is toltrazuril (Baycox) or ponazuril (Marquis). All the other products, Corid, Di-Methox, Albon, just inhibit it and allow the goat to build an immunity to the protozoa.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Why would a vet tube fluids, why not just give them to him IV, you could easily have removed the catheter after a few hours, or kept it in to continue to give him meds and fluids???


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Because he was too anemic to do IV fluids.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

tlcnubians said:


> The only product on the market that actually kills coccidia is toltrazuril (Baycox) or ponazuril (Marquis). All the other products, Corid, Di-Methox, Albon, just inhibit it and allow the goat to build an immunity to the protozoa.


Really? I thought I've read that DiMethox kills coccidia. No?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Di-Methox is the same thing as Albon - sulfadimethoxine. It inhibits the growth of the microorganism rather than kills it outright. Hence, it's a coccidiastat rather than a coccidiacide.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I know where I got that idea from. In the Wormer & Cocci section under Corid: "Corid unlike sulfa's do not kill all lifecycles of coccidiosis." Which led me to believe that a sulfa drug WOULD kill ALL lifecycles.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 3, 2013)

*Baycox/toltrazuril*

To order the Baycox/toltrazuril go to horseprerace.com.

I like it much better than Dimethox 40% because it doesn't taste vile.

I have had way too much Dimethox spit in my face. And I don't blame them, it is NASTY tasting stuff.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea I love th baycox too, not just that but one dose and you're done.


----------

